# Recall on Evo, Innova, Calif.Natural etc.



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

Here are some new recalls. Sure glad that I feed a home made raw.


http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-f...alifornia-natural-healthwise-dog-food-recall/


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

i feed raw too ...

....but with that said, i have no way to test for any presence of salmonella, or any other bacterial contamination for that matter 

so..... do any you of you raw feeders use any specific procedures that you do to minimize raw contamination in either direction ?
- i'm guessing many people don't, beyond washing hands and being "careful" :-(

i always pour (near) boiling water over my cutting boards and areas that come in contact with raw items b4 and after prepping meals. i tend to be overly cautious with the number of animals we have around, and especially when the heat and humidity raises. sometimes i use boiled water. in Japan, we probably deal with a lot more raw food items than in other countries; especially fish and seafood

i'd be interested in hearing any specifics others might use
...beyond the "common sense" sanitation rules


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

rick smith said:


> i feed raw too ...
> 
> ....but with that said, i have no way to test for any presence of salmonella, or any other bacterial contamination for that matter
> 
> ...



All bowls, utensils for mixing and prep surfaces are cleaned with soap and water then sprayed with a 15% bleach solution and rinsed again.


----------

